# Aftershokz headphones and samsung tv



## Victoriaws (11 mo ago)

Hi , apologies if I am not posting correctly. I am deaf with mixed hearing loss and I have bilateral BAHA implants. I use a aftershocks opencomm headset for my phone and tablet (they use the same principles /technology as my implants). The problem is I can't connect them to my TV (I have a Samsung UE55NU7021KXXU). I wondered if anyone knows of any equipment I could purchase that would allow me to connect my headphones to my particular model of TV. Sorry if this isn't really the type of question to ask here but any information would be helpful and gratefully received. Thank you


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I see 6 models. I assume you are using model: OpenComm under Communication. Is that correct?

https://shokz.com/products/opencomm


----------



## Victoriaws (11 mo ago)

plodr said:


> I see 6 models. I assume you are using model: OpenComm under Communication. Is that correct?
> 
> https://shokz.com/products/opencomm


Hi 
Yes the opencomm is an actual headset (the one in your link) the others are purely headphones and called various different name's but I use the opencomm


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I decided to go from the tv side of things.
Do this:
From your TV's *Settings*, select *Sound*, and then select *Sound Output*. If the option *Bluetooth Speaker List* appears, then your TV supports Bluetooth.
Tell me if your Samsung tv is bluetooth capable.

I looked here https://www.samsung.com/us/support/answer/ANS00085342/
and models starting with U don't appear. I'll have to do some more digging.

If it doesn't have bluetooth, you might need something like this
https://www.amazon.com/Bluetooth-Adapter-Samsung-TV/s?k=Bluetooth+Adapter+for+Samsung+TV

I can't find a manual but I found specs for a partial match of your model here
https://www.factoryreset.tv/specifications/samsung-ue55nu7021k
and I don't think your tv has bluetooth.

Finally, this is old but it shows 2 different bluetooth receivers that you can add to a tv without bluetooth. It shows the different type of connections the bluetooth receiver should have so you can use one of them to connect to your Samsung tv.


----------

